

Steven Frank doesn't want to write iPhone apps - bensummers
http://stevenf.tumblr.com/post/143755925/marcos-doubts-about-the-viability-of-iphone-app

======
bensummers
It's sad, the Panic quality would sit well on the iPhone.

However, he's oddly ignoring his ability to push people to his iTunes Store
page from his existing web sites and via his existing customer base.

